# Worship Tomorrow



## fishingpipe (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm not sure I'll be able to sleep tonight from being so excited about worship tomorrow. 

I'm usually pretty pumped about the Lord's day already, but tomorrow we are having Dr. Pipa preach for us as he has been once monthly. We're then observing the sacrament of baptism for the infant daughter of a dear family in our church. Our pastor-elect, Gabe Fluhrer, is administering the baptism. After that we're observing the Lord's Supper. And then we're having a fellowship luncheon.

It's not often you get to do all of that (both sacraments) in one service. Especially in smaller, Presbyterian, reformed churches.

The family of the baby being baptized has a number of unbelieving family members planning to attend. If you see this before the morning - please pray they hear the gospel, and that God works in them according to His will.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 31, 2012)

The Lord's Day is a delight, and sounds like you are experiencing some of that.

You are indeed blessed, and to have Dr. Pipa!


----------



## Unoriginalname (Mar 31, 2012)

That sounds superb, I am glad to hear about what the Lord is doing in your church.


----------



## MarieP (Mar 31, 2012)

I know how it feels to be so excited it's hard to fall asleep! Praying God will give you sleep so you will be ready to worship tomorrow!!!


----------

